# 1895 Columbia And Imperial



## Luchotocado (Sep 11, 2016)

saw these 2 while I was walking in seattles Pike market. Real nice bikes specially the mens one. Even the tires look original.


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## highwheel431 (Sep 13, 2016)

1895 Columbia?

Appears to actually be a different year or a mixture of parts. The "porcupine" hubs are from 97 or 98.  The chain ring appears NOT to have 4 spokes, so that would most likely mean it has 5 spokes that would also make it 97 or later.  Seat is definitely later.  Fork is NOT 97 or 98 and I don't recognize it as early Columbia.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 13, 2016)

highwheel431 said:


> 1895 Columbia?
> 
> Appears to actually be a different year or a mixture of parts. The "porcupine" hubs are from 97 or 98.  The chain ring appears NOT to have 4 spokes, so that would most likely mean it has 5 spokes that would also make it 97 or later.  Seat is definitely later.  Fork is NOT 97 or 98 and I don't recognize it as early Columbia.




I was thinking the same thing Ross.  !'m guessing 1898 - 1901. I'm pretty sure the porcupine hubs came out in '98 and stopped
around 1901 or '02.  The model number on the badge would give us the answer though.


----------



## highwheel431 (Sep 15, 2016)

Bill....I miss typed in my above statement.  The Porcupine hubs were available three years 1897, 1898, & 1899.  1900 started the ball end spokes....Ross


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 15, 2016)

You're right Ross: I was just reading my 1902 catalogue and they describe them as being recessed into the barrel hub ( ball end ).

I have a picture of Eddie Bald on his 1902 Columbia Factory Racer ( Blue Head model ) and it looks like he has the
porcupine hubs.  I'll dig out my eye piece and look closer.  I do have a 1902 Columbia Factory racer ( #83 ) as well
but it is missing the hub set.  The hunt is on..!!!!

Here are the Porcupine hubs on my 1898 Columbia Factory Racer ( #49 ) - Really beautiful looking hubs!

The 1895 Columbia hubs were basically just barrel hubs.  I have the 1895 Factory Racer #44 also and it's complete.  Pics later ..


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 16, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> You're right Ross: I was just reading my 1902 catalogue and they describe them as being recessed into the barrel hub ( ball end ).
> 
> I have a picture of Eddie Bald on his 1902 Columbia Factory Racer ( Blue Head model ) and it looks like he has the
> porcupine hubs.  I'll dig out my eye piece and look closer.  I do have a 1902 Columbia Factory racer ( #83 ) as well
> ...



That is one fabulous machine!


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 16, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> That is one fabulous machine!




Thank you.  It's a really nice complete original racer.  Even the spokes are original tied and soldered.


----------

